# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Meena, chatbot, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

----------


## Airicist

"Towards a Conversational Agent that Can Chat About…Anything"


by Daniel Adiwardana and Thang Luong
January 28, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meena is Google’s attempt at making true conversational AI"

by Khari Johnson
Janury 28, 2020

----------

